# Compteur Internet



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2000)

je recherche un Compteur Internet à telecharger gratuitement pour comptabiliser la duree de mes connexions Internet. Merci


----------



## christian (1 Mai 2000)

Va voir sur http://www.sailmaker.co.uk/shareware.html#controlppp 
C'est un shareware très pratique (localisé en FR), pas cher (10 $) et que tu peux essayer d'abord avant de payer. Idéal si  tu veux connaître le nombre d'heures passées sur le web pendant une période déterminée (1 jour, 1 semaine, 1 mois , un an, 1 siècle...)


----------



## Lonesome Boy (2 Mai 2000)

Y'a aussi FTAïe (qui porte très bien son nom). Vous pourrez le trouver à l'adressesuivante: www.multimania.com/robby/.  Il ne faut pas oublier Time is money, mais j'ai oublié l'adresse. Si quelqu'un la connait, qu'il écrive. Par contre, ces 2 logiciels sont des sharewares, pas des freewares.


----------



## tamatoa (2 Mai 2000)

moi aussi j'ai cherché un compteur pour mon site, et j'ai trouvé: vas sur gratissimo.com
Ils proposent des liens vers d'autres sites en fonctions du sujet. C'est facile à trouver.


----------

